# One Thing



## Bluemooner (Sep 29, 2008)

I have now received my offer and looking forward to working in Dubai

My question is:

What is the one thing you wished you had brought?

I should imagime many will have different answers but each answer but will help someone


----------



## mancgary79 (Sep 9, 2008)

Bluemooner said:


> I have now received my offer and looking forward to working in Dubai
> 
> My question is:
> 
> ...


Don't forget that beautiful light blue city shirt pal!!! I am flying out on Friday, will start my packing soon and thats the first thing going in the case!!

Congrats on the offer. See you in the sun for a nice cool pint!!


----------



## Bluemooner (Sep 29, 2008)

mancgary79 said:


> Don't forget that beautiful light blue city shirt pal!!! I am flying out on Friday, will start my packing soon and thats the first thing going in the case!!
> 
> Congrats on the offer. See you in the sun for a nice cool pint!!


You can count on that, I'll see for the derby in the Player's Lounge bar in Bur Dubai's Country Club Hotel if not before. Soon be Friday, must be exited now, drop me a line to let me know how you are getting on


----------



## mancgary79 (Sep 9, 2008)

Bluemooner said:


> You can count on that, I'll see for the derby in the Player's Lounge bar in Bur Dubai's Country Club Hotel if not before. Soon be Friday, must be exited now, drop me a line to let me know how you are getting on


Nice one, I emailed Mark from the supporters club last week so I am going to meet up with him for a beer when I arrive. It's 40dhms for the supporters club card and that allows you to buy tickets for the games when your back home.

I'm getting really nervous now and excited more than anything. I'm sure when I meet this lot off here they will fill me in on everything!


----------



## Sea (Sep 30, 2008)

hmm... so besides sports jersey, nothing else anyone wished they'd brought along? 
some random website said "if you are attached to your breadmaker, bring it". 

anything else? anyone? e.g. your chicken thermometer? 

c'mon! tell us! 

See y'all soon!!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

My teddy bears!!!


----------



## Mrman (Jul 14, 2008)

Hot sauce (Mexican Picante)


----------

